# Wales Fertility Institute Pregnancy Buddies!



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

I've just recently got a bfp with WFI. It's very early days and I'm in the middle of checking digis, hcg blood tests and dreading the scans. If there are any other ladies out there that would like to share the journey then please hop on board


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

I rang WFI today it's the day before otd but I wanted to make sure I have enough to time to sort out my next lot of meds! They have booked me in for a scan on 12th October. I will be 7+5 then which seems very late although that's about when I expected it with them. I am considering booking in for a private one now seeing as that's going to be so long. Thinking about possibly 6+2?? 

I did another frer this morning and the test line was a little bit darker than the control. I'm going to do another one tomorrow on otd and hope it will be a little darker again as I think I'm going to have the second beta done tomorrow so that would bring a little bit of reassurance.


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

Good luck for your beta tomo. Glad you've got your scan all booked in! My scan is 7w2d I think so not much in it from yours. Still thinking about maybe a scan next week at 6w but not sure as yet - will see how it goes I think! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes I agree coco I'm very tempted too. If my scan at wfi had been 7 weeks I may have stuck it out but as its gone over that I am tempted. I'm going to wait and see how the beta goes tomorrow and then wait to check my digi changes to 3+ which should be Sunday or Monday and then have a proper think about it! Where would you have it done? There's a babybond place on Newport road in Cardiff that's meant to be good.


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

I think I'll prob go to crgw if I do get one done although not sure what their availability is etc so would need to ring and find out. DH is working funny hours next week though so not sure we will get to go for one even if we want to. Will see how it goes! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Hmm I've been to crgw for all my scans and bloods etc but I don't think I would go back for a pregnancy scan there. There's one nurse in particular I don't like there who has always made me worry about things that weren't necessary and now yesterday the most recent example of ringing me in the middle of work to tell me my beta results when we had specifically agreed that they would email me. I've just found its one thing after another there and maybe I just associate it with bad news. I think I would rather go somewhere that specialised in scanning only. Babybond also do evening and weekend appts which crgw don't.


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

Ah ok. Which nurse was it do you remember? On the babybond website i can only see it saying from 7 weeks and abdo scanning? Do they do 6 week and non abdo do you know? Did you have an early scan with your bfp before? Xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes babybond have the option to do internal as well I think as I know quite a few people who have been there before and also I know lots of ladies that go there for their follicle scans. You could always give them a ring to double check though. If you are going to crgw I would recommend asking for Jodie she is lovely. They say from 7 weeks but if you go on babybond website you can book earlier than that. You just say when you go that you know it's a little bit earlier but you want to check everything is in the right place etc. They are going to see the same wherever you go. I had an early scan at 6+4 last time but mainly because I was bleeding a lot and I couldn't get WFI to do anything. They confirmed there was nothing there on the scan


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

Oh gosh, that must've been awful you poor thing. Hoping we will both be lucky this cycle xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes it was really hard and that was just the start of it. It went on for weeks having to go the hospital for check every other day. It's why I'm so nervous to have any scans this time around!


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

Sounds so difficult. I emailed the cardiff babybond and they've replied and said they don't pre 7 weeks as its too difficult to identify heartbeat. Maybe it's best just wait it out until the official one. Xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh ok that's strange as I know lots and lots of people that have had a pre 7 week one at babybond. Maybe if we were to explain its not to see the heartbeat but to check how many embryos and sac in right place etc? I don't know Im going to see what sort of place im in after this weekend and then decide.


----------



## happylass14 (Feb 2, 2016)

Lucie my viability scan at WFI was also at 7 + 5. I think they generally set it 3 weeks after OTD. I think by then you have a pretty good chance of seeing a heartbeat - any earlier and you may not, which is obviously a bit of a head****. Having said that I totally understand wanting to get an earlier scan. The few weeks between BFP and viability scan seemed like a lifetime! Everything crossed for you both. Will be here cheering you on.


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks happy would be great if you could join us here! Yes I was expecting it around the 7 week mark but I will be almost 8 weeks by the time I have mine and with the ectopic it may be good to check everything is in the right place this time. I'm not too bothered about seeing the heartbeat early on although of course it would be amazing if it was there.


----------



## Gem32 (Apr 30, 2015)

Congratulations Lucie and Coco, fab news. I was 8 weeks having my viability scan. The wait is horrendous but gets you used to waiting for the 12 and 20 week scan. I'm getting scanned every 4 weeks at the minute and still feel anxious before every scan think it's part of ivf journey. 

How you feeling happy? When are you due?


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Aww hi gem was hoping you would join us on here too. Would be great to get some advice from you both as you've already travelled this path! If I don't book in for a scan before 7 weeks I'm definitely getting a private one at 10 weeks and definitely inbetween the 12 and 20 as well I wouldn't be able to go that long without taking a peek!

Hope everything is going well with you both?


----------



## Gem32 (Apr 30, 2015)

Lucie I'm well thanks I'm 26 weeks now can't believe how quick it's going. I didn't have scans in between but have booked a 4d scan for this Sunday. Think extra scans are worth having for the peace of mind though.


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh wow I bet the 4d will be amazing! Where are you having it done? You can't have too much longer left now?


----------



## Gem32 (Apr 30, 2015)

I had a fab deal on Groupon it was £49 and I had a 20% off code too.  It's a place in Nelson think it was called baby scan uk.  They've got offers for early scans on Groupon too. I've got 11 weeks left.


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

That's great I'll have to keep an eye out when the time is right!

Good luck for your 3+ digi today coco if you are doing it. I've decided to go for the blood test this morning so we shall see what that brings! Tested with a frer this morning as its my otd and the test line is darker than the control so hopefully that's a good sign.


----------



## happylass14 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi Gem. I'm also 26 weeks. Due on Dec 28th I'm imguessing you're a few weeks before me what with you expecting twins? I paid for a scan (another Groupon but mine was in Newport) at 16 weeks as our anomaly scan wasn't until 21 weeks due to us being on holiday and it seemed like such a long time to wait. I'm also getting scanned every 4 weeks at the moment, originally because they thought I had a fibroid. They seem to have decided that it isn't one by just thickened blood vessels but they are still scanning me anyway.


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

Lucieloos good luck with your beta result. I got the 3+ today so my mind is at ease at least for today haha! 

Gem and happylass - so good to hear things are going well for you and your babies after your bfp's. I'm completely terrified of things being snatched away so so nice to hear longer term successes! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

That's fantastic news coco really pleased for you!

My results have just come through. We went from 347 on 12dp5dt to 1015 on 14dp5dt so it's trebled and a doubling time of 31 hours!! I really wasn't expecting that at all! She said it was really good. I know it's just a small snap shot in time and doesn't mean something won't go wrong further down the line but for today we know things are developing as they should which is all I can ask for!


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

That's great lucieloos! Bet you Are pleased! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes over the moon! Just the digi on Sunday now and that's me done with testing until I have a scan!


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

Oh you are good! Im still testing regularly lol! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't see the point in doing anymore frers really as they aren't going to show much else now. The test line is darker than the control. I will do another frer same day as digi and I expect the control line to have faded away a lot then and so that will be it.


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

Yeah my control line is super feint now. Xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Yay!! Sounds like we are very similar all of our timings with tests etc have been the same so far.


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

Yes - hopefully my betas would be as good as yours if I'd had them lol. Xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Coco, do you have a direct email address for babybond? I've tried contacting them on the general contact form on their website but they haven't replied.

Update: don't worry now coco I emailed them again and they have replied! I asked if they could do a scan around 6 weeks to check everything is looking as it should and is in the right place. I said I was aware that we may not see a heartbeat at this stage and that was ok. She has come back and said she has checked with the sonographer and that's fine they would be happy to carry it out for me and it will be an internal scan at that stage. I haven't decided if I will have it done or not yet but just wanted to know if it's a possibility before thinking about it.


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

It's very quiet here! Where has everyone gone...

Coco, how are things with you now? Do you have any symptoms starting yet? I don't feel a lot apart from sore boobs and the odd twinge etc

I'm going to do the last digi tomorrow at 5+2 so I'm hoping that will go well!


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

Hi sorry for being Mia. Hope your test progressed on the digi lucieloos. Had pain last wed/thurs and ended up in Epu. Scan was inconclusive if sac was gestational or pseudo associated with ectopic.   Betas ok but they say that doesn't mean not ectopic. Got to wait until a week wed for rescan unless anything obvious happens between now and then that provides the answer. so kind of in limbo until then. Might be a bit quiet until then sorry as trying to just get through the days best I can! Hope things are going well with you all xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Ohh coco I'm so sorry, I have been really worried something might be wrong as you have been so quiet. Could they see the sac on the scan but just not sure if it's in the right place or not? I'm keeping absolutely everything crossed that this will be ok for you. I know what a stressful time it must be. We are here for you if you need to talk or anything


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

Thanks lucieloos. They could see a sac in the uterus but it was empty so they said it could be a pseudo sac or just too early for anything to be in the sac yet. Only time will tell! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Aww well at least the sac is in the right place. You must have only been just over 5 weeks then so it would be too early to see the embryo inside the sac. I would try not to worry too much although i know that's probably impossible. It sounds fairly positive. I wouldn't have expected to see the embryo at that point. What was your hcg measuring? It needs to be at least 5000+ to have a chance of seeing embryo.


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

Oh dear well it was 6000 odd at 5w3d so maybe a bad sign  only time will tell I suppose! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

It needs to be at least 5000 though probably more in a lot of people. I think it was way too early. Not many people would have seen an embryo that early I don't think. Keep us posted when you can.


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Hey coco, hope you are doing ok. I've been thinking of you


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Hey coco, will post on here too as I don't want to ramble on too much about the ins and outs of scans on the other thread. Do you mind telling me a bit about what to expect though? I'm so nervous as well, were they sympathetic to how scared you were? Was it an internal or external scan? Did it take long from them starting the scan to saying they could see something? Will you have another scan now before your 12 week one? I'm thinking of doing one at 10 weeks if the one next week goes ok.

Really, really pleased for you. Do you get to hear the heartbeat or can you just see it fluttering? Sorry for all the questions! You must be over the moon this evening.


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

They were all so lovely to be fair and tried to put my mind at ease before the scan. It was an internal. They explained everything before hand and said don't worry if we don't speak straight away as we will just be getting positionings etc and it doesn't mean anything is wrong. Then after about a minute ish they said they could see 'the baby' which was so strange to hear! I couldn't hear the heartbeat but could see it on the screen beating away when they turned the screen towards us. Then they spent quite sometime trying to measure the length. Got a little pic to take away too. I'm in two minds about another scan-Think I'll see when the date I'm given is and see how I go! Yours will be here before you know it but it is like time stands still sometimes with this difficult journey xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Aww thanks coco it's so scary isn't it. I just really hope mine goes well too. I can't say I'm looking forward to it I just want to stay in this little bubble. Have you had any symptoms yet? I have been feeling queasy all this  week and was sick in work once on Monday.


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

Aw I know - I was the same thinking all hope could be gone etc hence the tears. Was in a right panic. It sounds like yours is going well though so should all be great. Only thing is nausea. Fine in the mornings but mid afteenoon and evening feel really ropey and only really feel safe eating carbs but trying to be as healthy as possible xx


----------



## happylass14 (Feb 2, 2016)

Coco that's great news - I'm absolutely thrilled for you. I too was in tears before my first scan. I think it's only natural!
Lucie just to add to Coco's experience. The nurse who did the scan didn't say anything for a little while (probably wasn't very long but felt like an eternity!) but the nursing assistant who was stood behind her gave me the thumbs up almost as soon as he appeared on the screen.  You'll probably be able to see the heartbeat but I didn't get to hear it until 16 weeks. Keeping everything crossed for you. When is your scan?


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks both, my scan is on Wednesday. I know it has to be done just wish I could stay in a little bubble. I'm just going to close my eyes and hope for the best. I'm going to book a private scan at 10 weeks if this one goes ok and I think they've said should be able to hear the heartbeat around then or possibly 12 weeks. 16 seems quite late?


----------



## happylass14 (Feb 2, 2016)

I think it's possible to hear the heartbeat before 16 weeks but the NHS don't routinely look for it before then afaik as I think it's quite difficult to detect in the 1st tri. I first heard it at my 16 week antenatal check but I didn't have a private scan until 17 weeks when we got the gender scan. Probably if you have an earlier private scan they would look for it.


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

Good luck tomorrow lucieloos! Hope it all goes well xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks coco I'm so worried I don't want to go. I'm convinced there's not going to be anything there


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

I was the same. Am sure it'll all be okay. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. Xx


----------



## happylass14 (Feb 2, 2016)

Good luck Lucie. Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks happy


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

It's done and it went ok!! Omg I was so nervous I started crying before they had even started they must have thought I was mad!! We saw the tiny heart flickering away and it is measuring anywhere from 2-4 days ahead!! She had to do it a couple of times and said ohh its big but it's not a problem. I think we settled on about 8+1 whereas im 7+5 at the moment. She only brought my due date forward by one day tho. Think it will be more accurate at the 12 week scan. She said the heartbeat looked like it was going at a decent speed and checked ovaries and everything else which all look fine! So so glad that's done with xxx


----------



## happylass14 (Feb 2, 2016)

Lucie that's fantastic news. Don't worry about crying , I did too. I'm sure they are used to it. I was measuring 8+3 when they scanned me at 7+5. Even at my 12 week scan they dated me 2 days ahead of my IVF dates. Hope you can relax a little now. Take it easy.


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

Congratulations lucieloos! Great news! Such a relief! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks both! How are you getting on coco? Any new symptoms? I still done have this bone shattering tiredness everyone mentions. Have you booked in with midwife yet?

Happy, how much longer do you have left to go now?


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

I've been really sick last few days and struggling to eat and drink. Taking it as a good sign things are still going ok inside as am still anxious. In my area you have an appointment before booking so that initial midwife appointment was today and booking is next week! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes I still have the queasiness pretty much every day although some days worse than others. I've only actually been sick once but retching over the toilet a few times as well. Got quite a few food aversions. I was just wondering if I'm going to miss out on this extreme tiredness or maybe it's still too soon I don't know. What happened at your appt today and what happens at the booking one? I'm going to the gp on Friday to fill in some forms and then the midwife will ring me next week with an appt. I assume they will get everything done at that appt but not 100%.


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

I was just weighed and height measured, given All the written pack and then they'll go through it all at the house next week I think. Then they'll send off the stuff to get scan sorted. Think lots seem to just have it all done in one but it's different with my surgery for some reason! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Ah right ok last time they gave me the pack and all the info when I went to fill in the forms so I assume the appt will then be to do everything and get the scan sorted. Good that they come to your house though. Mines all done at the surgery.


----------



## happylass14 (Feb 2, 2016)

Lucieloos I have 11 weeks left. Time seems to have speeded up significantly! 
With regards to the extreme tiredness I remember mine being worse around 9-11 weeks. I felt like a zombie! I was waking at 4-5am every day whilst I was on Pred though so that may have contributed to it. The good news is that I did feel so much better in the 2nd tri. Sickness and nausea seems to vary so much from person to person. I had it pretty constantly until 14/15 weeks (more nausea than actual sickness) and was so fussy about what I could eat. Any plans of healthy eating went straight out of the window. My appetite was also rubbish and didn't really come back until about 20 weeks. Even now there's some things I can't face. Having said all that some women have no sickness at all and eat like horses! 
Nothing much happened at my booking in appointment other than them starting to fill in my notes and asking me a million questions. It was decidedly underwhelming! I had no bloods/blood pressure etc until my 12 week appointment. Coco you're very honoured to have been visited at home! No ones ever come out to see me! Which hospital are you both at? I'm at the Royal Glam and it's a bit chaotic as they don't seem to have scan and consultant appointments on the same day so it very often means 2 appointments in 2 days. If I was midwife led I think it'd be easier though.


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Ohh not long now then happy! Are you going to book another scan before the due date or is that it now? I will be at the heath for mine, not sure what they are like in terms of maternity but probably standard nhs service. I haven't had any insomnia on the pred but I'm only on a low dose (10mg). I wonder if the tiredness will kick in over the next week or two then. I have mainly nausea rather than sickness and I agree the healthy eating goes out of the window and I have to eat what I fancy. Did you take your dh to the booking appointment?


----------



## happylass14 (Feb 2, 2016)

No. I didn't take my DH to the booking in appointment. There was no need really. He's come to almost all the hospital appointments but not the ones I've had with the midwife at my GPs surgery. I'm getting scanned every 4 weeks on the NHS so I'll get the next one at 32 weeks.


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

That's good about the scans happy! How come you are getting them every 4 weeks?


----------



## happylass14 (Feb 2, 2016)

They thought they could see a fibroid at my 20 week scan so they needed to keep an eye on it. A few weeks later they decided it was just thickened blood vessels then last week they said they couldn't see anything untoward at all! I'm still consultant led and getting the scans though. No idea why but I really don't mind, I'd rather have them than not.


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

I've heard a few people say now that they have been consultant led because they've had ivf and are classed as high risk. I don't really see what difference having IVF makes but great anyway if they give extra scans etc!


----------



## happylass14 (Feb 2, 2016)

They initially put me as consultant led as I was on Clexane. As soon as I came off that at 12 weeks I went back to midwife led and was told that IVF alone wasn't a reason to be consultant led. They only referred me back to the consultant because of the (non existent) fiibroid. Happy to stay with the consultant for the time being but if it affects my birth choices I may argue my case!


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

How are you doing coco? I've got my booking appt with midwife on Monday and my next scan and harmony test a week tomorrow! No doubt scanxiety will be kicking in again soon. Still very, very nauseous pretty much all the time. It's hard going and not many things I fancy to eat. Hopefully can get out of the first trimester soon and maybe it will ease up a bit.


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

Hi. Glad you are going ok bar the sickness. Not bad with me. Still struggling with anxiety about it all but hoping that'll ease off when I feel a bit 'safer'! Had 2 weeks ish of nausea culminating in several days of being really sick but then nothing! However, I have been eating small snacks and no meals and basically only been eating plain carbs as they are safe. I found the nausea reassuring so miss it in a way haha but could be the fact my diet is very boring currently but the mind will think the worst haha! Just waiting for a scan date through now! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm really struggling with things to eat. Most things I really don't fancy or make me feel worse. Glad your are ok. How did your booking appt go? Do you have to wait for a letter to come through with your next scan date? I'm still having quite a lot of anxiety about things too and again not looking forward to the scan next week.


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

Yeah booking appointment was ok- bit underwhelming really as she was running late and couldn't stay long so was just literally a flying visit and I didn't get a chance to ask the qu's I had and Diego to tell her some things I should've! She took my information booklet and think she takes it somewhere and it gets processed and then I think the letter will come direct from the hospital for scan! I'll wait about 2 weeks and if no news will ring the hosp to check they've had the referral etc! Will prob book a scan at some point privately!! They are nerve wracking though but if all ok will help with the anxiety! So hope that your bloods and scan go well next week! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks coco yes they are nerve wracking it's lovely as soon as you see they are ok though. That all sounds good about your appt. Keep me posted if you have anymore scans and I will let you know how I get on next week.


----------



## happylass14 (Feb 2, 2016)

Quiet in here! How is everyone? Anymore scan news? 
Gem how are you? You can't have too long left before EDD now?!


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi there happy, yes it's been very quiet here! What's news with you?

I had a bit of a scare around the 10 week mark and had some brown spotting and then a bit more than spotting, mainly brown but a bit of pink as well. I had a melt down and managed to get a scan the same day and everything was fine with the baby. It was still measuring a few days ahead and had a good strong heartbeat and we got to listen to it for the first time and I had it recorded on one of the heart beat bears which was great. We really went into the scan fearing the worst and we both thought it was all over. She said if I hadn't mentioned the bleeding she probably wouldn't notice but she thought she could possibly see a tiny little bruise in the uterus which may have been the source but she said its completely normal and like getting a bruise on your arm or somewhere. Thankfully it all eased off in a day or two and has stopped altogether now. We then had another scan a few days later as we were booked in for the harmony test. That one went well as well and the baby was kicking it's legs and waving at us! We have some brilliant photos. At the moment I'm really nervous about the results of the harmony though which are due the middle of next week. I keep thinking this is the point where it could all go wrong and I can't relax and let myself enjoy the scan results or think ahead with anything at the moment. We have our 12 week scan booked for a week Tuesday and I will be 12w4d then so if we can get past all that then I might finally start to relax a little.


----------



## happylass14 (Feb 2, 2016)

Sorry you've had a scare Lucie but so glad to hear everything is ok. There's always something - it's a constant worry! 
We saw a different consultant last week who's specialism is IVF (he actually did my EC at CRGW) and he said he doesn't like IVF pregnancies going past EDD as they are high risk, so would advise induction at 39-40 weeks. No ones ever mentioned this to me before and, in fact, I was told quite early on that an IVF pregnancy is no different to any other! Just thought I'd mention it in case anyone else is told the same, though I think had we not seen this particular consultant then the issue wouldn't have come up. Might all change if we see some else next time. Will have to wait and see!


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks happy. We had our harmony results back yesterday and they were all low risk less than 1 in 10000 so that was a relief! 12 week scan a week today! I've heard quite a few people mention that about being induced because of IVF. Apparently because with IVF the exact dates are known they don't like to go over as the placenta can start to fail after 40 weeks but with a natural conception there's always that little bit of uncertainty around the dates so they are happy to let things go a bit longer. I really don't want to be induced though but guess we have to cross that bridge when we come to it. 

Coco, are you still out there?


----------



## happylass14 (Feb 2, 2016)

Great news on the Harmony result Lucy and fx for your scan. I did find I relaxed a little after 12 weeks and we started telling people then but I don't think the worry ever goes away. 
Yes it's exactly the issue with the placenta with IVF pregnancies. I had heard that before too, but no one had ever mentioned it to me directly or marked me out as high risk until last week. I really do think it depends on which consultant you see and what their opinion is though. I've also read online that it's not the IVF per se that creates the risk but rather the type of ladies who have treatment tend to have other medical issues that put them at increased risk iyswim.  I asked around amongst my IVF friends and about half of them had been told about early induction whilst others were none the wiser. Guess we will have to see what is said at future appointments but obviously not going to take any chances.


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes I think the placenta thing is the same for everyone IVF or not but its just with IVF they are sure of the dates so they go straight to induction. I will be having a consultant appt around 16 weeks so that he can review my history and then decide if I will be midwife or consultant led. I'm hoping midwife as the delivery wards seem to be a lot nicer and more relaxed.


----------



## happylass14 (Feb 2, 2016)

Where are you giving birth Lucie? I was hoping to go back midwife led (was only referred at 20 weeks because of non existent fibroid) but no chance after seeing this consultant last week 😬


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

I will be at the Heath which I've heard is pretty good nowadays with lots of private rooms, double beds etc or at least on midwife led.


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

Hi. Sorry I've been awol! Have been so anxious been trying to distance myself from everything a bit as seems to help. Glad to hear your results have come back good lucieloos and hope your scan goes well this week. Sorry to hear you had a scare but so so glad it was okay for you. Hope your feeling ok happylass. I've been put as high risk due to ivf. Strange it's different in different areas. I think I'll prob see consultant and get put down anyway from what ppl have said. Had my 12 week scan yesterday at 12w4d and all was well phew. So relieved and now quite excited!! Had my blood tests done then too and got given my proper file etc which is crazy. Hoping it'll start to seem more real now! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Eeekk lovely to hear from you coco and so exciting about your scan. Mine is 12w4d as well on Tuesday. Still anxious about it even though I've had 3 other scans and harmony. I am also high risk as well and will have a consultant appointment at 16 weeks. They have to do that though as it says on the forms we completed that if IVF they have to refer you to consultant for their opinion. I'm hoping to be put back to midwife led as well although have the ectopic and a few family history things for them to look over as well. When will you get the results from your bloods? I'm not going to have the bloods done now I've had the harmony. I'm just going to ask them to measure the nuchal but since I've already been told I am very low risk for downs I'm hoping that will tie in and all be ok.


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

I know they'll discuss the results at my 16 week midwife appointment but I think they said i'll get a letter before that but they would be in contact sooner if there was a problem identified. Xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Sounds good. Did they tell you the nuchal measurement there and then?


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

They didn't but you could see it on the screen so knew! I then asked the midwife I saw afterwards about it and she said it was 'normal' but they wouldnt view it in isolation xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Ah ok thanks coco I think I will ask them what it is while I'm there. For me I think that will be enough then with the harmony results. I know if I have the bloods on the NHS they will throw up a different figure again and just confuse matters. Do you mind me asking what yours was just so I have something to go by?


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

I can't remember. There were a few different ones so don't think it was an exact science by any means! When they said normal but to combine with the bloods I didn't make a note of it! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Ah ok no probs I will do some research or hopefully they can advise on the day x


----------



## happylass14 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi Coco and so glad everything was well with your scan. Hopefully you can start to relax a little now, although the worry never goes away! I couldn't have the nuchal measurement as baby wouldn't get in the right position, but she did tell me that it was nowhere near what is regarded as high risk (which is over 3mm). I then had the Quad test at 16w, which is the blood test they did before they introduced NT testing. They told me that the results would take 10 days but I got them through the post in about 4 days (which scared the hell out of me as I thought something was wrong!). Hopefully you won't have too long to wait Coco - which hospital are you at? It is crazy how everywhere is so different - as I said before no one mentioned high risk to me because of IVF until last week. Will be interesting to hear what the consultant we are seeing this week says. So far I've seen 4 different consultants and not one of them has actually been my named one! 
Lucie good luck for Tuesday. Keep us posted.


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks happy, looked it up last night and it said less than 3mm is normal so that's good to know. Just hope it all goes ok now. Good luck with the consultant.


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Had my 12 week scan yesterday and all went well although such a naughty baby we had to go in and out 3 times as it was wriggling so much and doing handstands and in every position apart from the one she needed! I'm still measuring 5 days ahead so am now officially 13w3d today instead of 12w5d and my due date has been put forward to 21st may from 25th. She eventually managed to measure the nuchal which was 1.8mm so all good. Got a consultant appt booked in for 16 weeks and then 20 week scan on 3rd Jan! Such a relief to get all that done and we can now start to tell people!


----------



## Gem32 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi ladies just wanted to update you all I had my twins on 6th Dec Freya was 5lb10 and Amber 4lb7. Ended up having emergency csection which was very traumatic but we're all home now happy and healthy. Hope you're all well. Happy when are you due now but you can't wait to meet your little one.


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Aww that's lovely news gem I have been thinking about you all! Sorry to hear the birth was traumatic but glad to hear you are home now and the twins are healthy! I'm loving their names. What a brilliant Xmas you will all have


----------



## happylass14 (Feb 2, 2016)

Aw Gem that's fantastic news. Congratulations and I hope you are all settled in at home. 
EDD is the 28th for me and I don't think they are keen to let me go much beyond that. I had a sweep last Thursday and lost my plug on Friday. Been having twinges on and off since then. I'd rather him wait until after Christmas to be honest but I know we have no control over these things!! 
Lucie how are things with you? Did you find out the gender?


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Happy, any signs of baby yet? Everything is ok here thanks. Had consultant appt and they said because I had ivf they would make me consultant led as women who have ivf are often more anxious about the whole thing and I would get 3 extra growth scans but I asked if I could remain midwife led and they agreed. Said there was no medical reason for me to be consultant and if I wanted to remain low risk and chilled that was fine. Obviously the midwife will refer me across anyway if she has any concerns about anything.

We have our 20 week scan on 3rd Jan, we aren't going to find out the gender we are going for a surprise!


----------



## happylass14 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi Lucie. No signs of baby as yet, but I have a consultant appointment this morning so hoping for a plan of action. I remained consultant led but the only difference has been that I've had more scans which I havent really minded. I'm giving birth in the Royal Glam and the birthing unit is joined to the labour ward so it's still possible to use the pool etc even if consultant led. Think it would make more of a difference if it meant going to different hospitals and I might have pushed more for midwife led had that been the case for me. 
Good luck with your scan - almost half way there!


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks happy! I think there is the opportunity to use pool etc at consultant led at the Heath too but the midwife led unit which is only downstairs is a lot nicer and more chilled from what I have read. They have mainly private rooms with double beds and allow your other half to stay too if you have to stay in whereas on consultant led you are on a ward afterwards with 4-6 other women and their babies so it makes quite a lot of difference. I don't really want to go for the extra scans either if there's nothing wrong as after the 20 week one I want to start to relax more and not constantly be thinking of the next scan so it works well for me. 

Wishing you lots of luck for when baby comes along and hope your appt went well.

Happy new year to anyone who is still checking in here!


----------



## happylass14 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi all. Just realised I haven't posted on here for ages, but I have a pretty good excuse! DS arrived on 4th Jan via c-section after a failed 4 day attempt at induction. All was well though and my recovery has been straightforward and we've settled in to some kind of normality (all be it a very different one!). Hope everyone is well - I look forward to hearing your news.


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Amazing news happy so pleased for you and masisve congratulations! Glad you're all settled in. I'm 24 weeks now and have my next midwife appt tomorrow. All going well so far. Managed to buy most of the bits and bobs we need and are in the middle of decorating the nursery at the moment.


----------



## Gem32 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi Lucie have you had your little bubba yet? Haven't been on here in ages have my hands full with two 5 month olds. How's your little boy happy? x


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Hey gem wow 5 months already time flies! Hope it's all going well? My due date is on Sunday so only 2 days to go! No real signs of anything happening yet though so think it's going to be late!


----------



## happylass14 (Feb 2, 2016)

Afternoon ladies. I haven't been on here for aaages but I was just telling a friend about the boards for foreign clinics when I realised there may be some news from Lucie! Hope you're well and it won't be too much longer. I'll keep checking back for news. 
All good here thanks Gem. Time certainly does fly - can't believe I have a 4.5 month old. He's a right little monkey - constantly on the go and in to everything, I've no idea how you cope with 2!!
We're off on our first holiday tomorrow - just down to Devon. Busy packing everything but the kitchen sink!! X


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Aww happy, that's brilliant news! I can't believe your little one is 4.5 months old now too. Hope you have a lovely first holiday together and hopefully I will have some news very soon!


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Just a quick message to let you know our daughter was born at 03.43 on Friday 26th May. She is gorgeous and we are totally in love. I never thought we would see this day but we finally got there!


----------



## happylass14 (Feb 2, 2016)

Oh my! Huge congratulations Lucieloos. Felt only the other day that I posted but can see its almost 2 months since you had your LO! Hope all is well and you are settling in to motherhood. Look forward to an update soon x


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi guys, following a successful FET at Neath WFI I am 9w4d pregnant with non identical twins. Had another scan today and all is looking good 😀 Anyone else at a similar stage in their pregnancy?


----------



## Ttcivf2016 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi girls, I’m wondering if you could help me, I’m ringing the Heath clinic tomorrow as it’s OTD and I know I’m already pregnant as clearblue digital told me 2-3 yest so that makes me nearly 5 weeks, do you know if the clinic will offer a beta blood test before 7 week scan? X


----------

